# Steering wheel (only) vibrates violently at 45mph+



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

I have an 04 A6 2.7t sline with 106k on it. Automatic transmission.

The car has religiously been maintained at the dealership its entire life...including suspension components (bushings, etc) as well as most recently they repaired the drivers side cv boot.

So if im driving locally (under 45mph) the car seems fine, no shaking, vibrating, pulling or excessive noise. 

Once i get onto the highway the entire steering wheel starts shaking almost violently...and its the only thing shaking. The pedals and stuff in the center console arent shaking. 

When i take my hands off the wheel it will still shake and vibrate but not turn, pull or anything like that. It gets worse when i accelerate...

I think its either the motor mounts or something related to the axles (cv boot?). Any suggestions of where else to check?

Thanks!
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

guys at audizine helped me. mods delete please


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

What was the problem?


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

one of my front tires needed to be replaced badly. that was causing all the vibration. a much cheaper solution than what i originally thought it was.


----------

